# First Hobbit Production Video!



## Snailface (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's a really well done (and official) 10 minute video covering the first days of The Hobbit filming. Lots of beautiful hype and information here -- you don't want to miss this!

[--video snipped--]​
Video was taken down for copyright complaint but here's the link an authorized sauce:

http://www.theonering.net/torwp/2011/04/14...the-hobbit-set/


----------



## Densetsu (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!

I want to see how they're going to do the fight scene with Smaug.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm fascinated from all the work of the people doing the costumes, armors, places, etc.
All the background works to do just 1 minute of movie shot are amazing.


----------



## BionicC (Apr 15, 2011)

Um it's not the first, there have been three already:

[youtube]vN_hgZ1ChlY[/youtube]
[youtube]jmtdC8BsQtg[/youtube]
[youtube]FP8m_S8nams[/youtube]


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Apr 15, 2011)

BionicC said:
			
		

> Um it's not the first, there have been three already:
> 
> [youtube]vN_hgZ1ChlY[/youtube]
> [youtube]jmtdC8BsQtg[/youtube]
> [youtube]FP8m_S8nams[/youtube]



This is hilarious.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 15, 2011)

Is there and official website or blog for this?


----------



## Satangel (Apr 18, 2011)

No longer available thanks to some douchebags at Movie Inc


----------



## Snailface (Apr 18, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> No longer available thanks to some douchebags at Movie Inc


Here's a link to a fansite that's authorized to play it.

http://www.theonering.net/torwp/2011/04/14...the-hobbit-set/


----------



## Snailface (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry for the double post and bump, but the second production video is out!

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=...57&comments
(sorry I can't embed this -- copyright trolls orcs will kill me I if I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Cyan (Jul 9, 2011)

Why facebook ? ;o;

No youtube? I don't have facebook account. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, maybe it's also available on theonering website...

Edit:
Damn, no, it's just linking to Peter Jackson Facebook page too.

But thank you for the information 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It will probably be available soon on another video website.


----------



## BionicC (Jul 9, 2011)

More of Peeder Jigson's video diaries!

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/21b662cfa...-jigson-orcmare

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/63410c788...-favourite-dvds

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/25c1edfa0...ry-mirkwood-set

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/ebe643c4c...rototype-update


----------



## Snailface (Jul 21, 2011)

OK guys, back to the real deal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meet the Dwarves!!
(Production Video #3)

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=...57&comments


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sweet, so many links to check!! I'll definitely get a tear in my eye when The Hobbit releases, finally something EPIC like LOTR to watch at the Cinema.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jul 21, 2011)

What's Hobbit?


----------



## Cyan (Jul 21, 2011)

it's the first book written by J.R.R. Tolkien, a prequel to The Lord of The Rings.
It's following Bilbo (Frodo's uncle) in his quest to find a lot of treasures under a mountain, but he will find something else too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's being made in movie and scheduled for December 2012.


Too bad the videos are on facebook and not on a public website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit: Oh, wait, We don't need an account? great


----------



## Satangel (Jul 21, 2011)

I wonder, is there a lot of epic battle in The Hobbit? Like there was in LotR? I really love those battles, so exciting and fun.


----------



## Issac (Jul 21, 2011)

Looking forward to this! And my! Look at Peter! He has changed a lot in apperance! I recently watched the extra materials for LOTR and he's much more big, and curly haired and... yeah.. I guess 12 years do make a difference!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Two part film also

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey

The Hobbit: There and Back Again

i cant wait

Hobbit was first big book i ever read


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 21, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I wonder, is there a lot of epic battle in The Hobbit? Like there was in LotR? I really love those battles, so exciting and fun.



There is quite a bit, but more towards the end of the film so you'll like The Hobbit: Part 2 more I'm guessing.


----------



## Snailface (Dec 21, 2011)

/////This is a helluva bump for a helluva good reason!////////

   The First Hobbit Movie Trailer!   

/////////////http://trailers.appl...s/wb/thehobbit/////////////////

[yt]G0k3kHtyoqc#![/yt]


----------



## Satangel (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking good, of course it is! It's fucking LotR, yessssssss. Can't wait... Those memorable tunes gave me shivers....


----------



## Costello (Dec 21, 2011)

for discussions about the trailer please go here:
http://gbatemp.net/t316509-hobbit-trailer

the subject of this thread is: the first hobbit production video


----------

